# OMG...they've found BIGFOOT! :)



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2008)

.....and he's in some blokes esky......dead!! Poor Bigfoot! 



> TWO US professional Bigfoot hunters claim to have found a body of the legendary creature and will present evidence of the astounding discovery to the world's press and scientists tomorrow.










http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24179242-2,00.html

http://www.searchingforbigfoot.com/


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2008)

Doesn't ANYONE CARE????????? Heartless! the lot of you! 8)


----------



## MDPython (Aug 14, 2008)

That's interesting... Poor bugger...

This pic is pretty cool too...:shock:

MD


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Aug 14, 2008)

:shock:Goodness!!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

if its real then it is rare. bet people will shoot them all if they find them


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 14, 2008)

What a loss.....think about all of those jobs lost at the Bigfoot Live radio show, and all the geeks who make the website. No no. There will be a cover-up and soon enough it'll be announced that it was a 'fake' that had nothing to do with the Big Foot Hunter's union's stand-over men.
Oh well. Atleast we still have Nessy, the Abominable Snowman and Eskimos.


----------



## jessb (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see scientific proof. I think the pic was published in the National Enquirer or equivalent... Hardly rock-solid evidence!


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 14, 2008)

that pic looks very fake...


----------



## Vixen (Aug 14, 2008)

Will be interesting to see the DNA report


----------



## kandi (Aug 14, 2008)

big foot, yowie, yetty etc etc they have been a myth for years well lets just say it is what they said it is, the fact of the matter they want to catch a live one. To me live and let live an leave them alone.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 14, 2008)

Why is it always the americans that find the freaks?........................


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry but that just looks like a bad Halloween costume.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't tell the Japanese, it'll give them something else to hunt, harpoon and eat  Yeti steaks!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

lol moosenoose


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 14, 2008)

You know what would be awesome? If this were all true (not saying it isn't Moosey(you old decrepit sea-dog), because clearly it is) and it turns out that it's really the 'missing link'? Muahahaha that _THAT_ Judean-Christianity, right in your enchanted shin!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 14, 2008)

What's the big deal? I didn't realise they were now rare. What will the DNA results prove? It's presumably going to be Sasquach DNA, but how will they be sure the body wasn't just taken from one of the many Sasquach farms? My local butcher sells Sasquach meat, but I don't know why. I don't know why they bother farming them; it's more expensive than Yeti meat and doesn't even taste as good.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2008)

Look!! There's more!  They aren't rare Sdaji!! Just look!!! 



> According to a news release by Searching for Bigfoot, a California based website, two men have not only found the corpse of a 7-foot-7, 500-plus pound man-monkey, *they've also found a tribe of his brethren living at an undisclosed location in the north Georgia mountains. *
> The men are to appear at a news conference with DNA and photo evidence on Friday.
> One of the supposed discoverers has been a Clayton County police officer for six years.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 14, 2008)

They're a common primate, what's the fuss about? I hear they keep those aquatic parrot dogs as pets, like the one which washed up recently.

I have to go, I'm having some Martians over for dinner tonight and I must get cooking.


----------



## bundybear (Aug 14, 2008)

i wonder how much they'll go for and if you'll need a permit to keep one........


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.junkbrosnews.com/2006/11/big-foot-steve.jpg thats its foot prints, they must be big


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 14, 2008)

lol looks lil bigger than 40cm


----------



## bundybear (Aug 14, 2008)

bundybear said:


> i wonder how much they'll go for and if you'll need a permit to keep one........


 
.........being in america, they'll probably have a hybrid of these shortly


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

is the big munkey in starwars a bigfoot?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 14, 2008)

The wookies lol


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 14, 2008)

> TWO US professional Bigfoot hunters...



i didn't read the rest of the article, that first line cracked me up!! :lol:


----------



## ViridisVixen (Aug 14, 2008)

*Bigfoot in australia*

Crazy as it may seem- I have seen the australian version of bigfoot. Turramully man. Nancoonah, Hairy man. These are some of the Aussie names, all of which originate in aboriginal cultures. Mention these names and most that have any cultural ties, will acknowledge the existence, stories, or know of someone that has had a brush with this creature. 
My experiences have all been in far north queensland. Myself, have had six different incidents. I have family members who also have had incidents. I know dozens of other people, white, black, yellow, that have had a variety of encounters.
I have also in my possesion a book called "Australian Folklore". In this book are the accounts of many Australians who have had encounters also, dating back in the early 1800's.
I am a well educated, drug-free, totally sane person. I state what I have without predjuice, and would expect only comments from those who believe they have a grounding somewhat, whether it be scientific or cultural to pass any judgement or bade ill words.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 14, 2008)

ViridisVixen said:


> Crazy as it may seem- I have seen the australian version of bigfoot. Turramully man. Nancoonah, Hairy man. These are some of the Aussie names, all of which originate in aboriginal cultures. Mention these names and most that have any cultural ties, will acknowledge the existence, stories, or know of someone that has had a brush with this creature.
> My experiences have all been in far north queensland. Myself, have had six different incidents. I have family members who also have had incidents. I know dozens of other people, white, black, yellow, that have had a variety of encounters.
> I have also in my possesion a book called "Australian Folklore". In this book are the accounts of many Australians who have had encounters also, dating back in the early 1800's.
> I am a well educated, drug-free, totally sane person. I state what I have without predjuice, and would expect only comments from those who believe they have a grounding somewhat, whether it be scientific or cultural to pass any judgement or bade ill words.


 
would love to hear one of these encounters!! it always facinates me!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 14, 2008)

gets some hard proof and ill beleive it.
storys are storys, mean nothing without proof. dosen't matter what ya say or how educated and drug free you are.


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I cant remember the last time I had a BBQ without Yowie steaks, once you have tasted a legendary beast you will no longer want to eat beasts of burden....


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 14, 2008)

ViridisVixen said:


> I state what I have without predjuice, and would expect only comments from those who believe they have a grounding somewhat, whether it be scientific or cultural to pass any judgement or bade ill words.


Statement of the year


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

And yet we jump up and down about bloody Koalas?


----------



## bundybear (Aug 14, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> And yet we jump up and down about bloody Koalas?


 
I'll pay that one...:lol::lol: good call.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

I just get sick and tired of seeing all these, "Poor animal" threads, but when an alleged "un-catalogued" animal is found deceased (with obvious human avoidance skills) all we see is, meh, I wonder if there is more.

It just get my goat, yes Koalas are defenseless animal and should be left alone, but so are these creatures.


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 14, 2008)

I just saw on austar, tomorrow night on Discovery at 8.30, there is a show on Bigfoot and UFO"S and stuff, its called "Best Evidence".
Should be interesting, whether you beleive or not.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 14, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> It just get my goat, yes Koalas are defenseless animal and should be left alone, but so are these creatures.



You call a 7'7" primate weighing 300lbs defenseless? Crikey! I hope I never get into a fist fight with you! :shock: Granted, Sasquaches are mythical and thus defenseless, but that being the case, why sook about them being killed?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 14, 2008)

there is something like bigfoot that lives in engadine area bout 2 meters tall and eats animals that he catches etc


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;Y8YKIV840Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8YKIV840Ng&feature=bz302[/video]


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> You call a 7'7" primate weighing 300lbs defenseless? Crikey! I hope I never get into a fist fight with you! :shock: Granted, Sasquaches are mythical and thus defenseless, but that being the case, why sook about them being killed?




Ha ha, clown. :lol:

I was saying that I haven't seen any evidence of big foot gun factories or missile silos. Who knows, they might have secrey underground labs in which they concoct plans to take over the world. 

I am not sooking about them being killed, merely stating a fact that many people on this site are very hipocritical when it comes to animals being killed. 

A koala gets killed = everyone up in arms baying for blood
A dead bigfoot is found = most people are laughing or having a joke (even some of those baying for the blood of the koala bashers).

Just two sides of the coin I suppose.

:lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

I guess we will find out the mythical truth tomorrow then.


----------



## jeda (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks pretty real to me


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 14, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Ha ha, clown. :lol:
> 
> I was saying that I haven't seen any evidence of big foot gun factories or missile silos. Who knows, they might have secrey underground labs in which they concoct plans to take over the world.
> 
> ...



On one side of the coin is a cute (supposedly), familiar animal, on the other side of the coin is a mythical one - the most important distinction here is real vs mythical. I think it's generally considered ethical to kill mythical creatures, although some people would not be comfortable if you claimed you'd killed god. You can kill the tooth fairy or the Easter bunny too, as long as you don't use a real woman or rabbit as a prop.

If someone actually found a live sasquach and nailed him to a tree, leaving it to be found later the next day by school children as he howled in pain, people would probably be pretty angry about that too. Just a hunch.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

Ha ha. Good call. I guess all will be revealed tomorrow. 

I wait with bated breath.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 14, 2008)

be cool if real. But the D.N.A will be interesting


----------



## mungus (Aug 15, 2008)

I could tell you all a very interesting story about something that happened to me in the bush one year, but cant be bothered because,
1. take too long to write it out.
2. No-one would beleive me
3. Cant be bothered getting ridiculed today.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 15, 2008)

It's today!! YAY  10 bucks says the esky falls off the barge and the contents eaten by the shark we'll be chasing around for the next few years  (I hope not though )


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 15, 2008)

big foot ...........is just a tongan man that hasnt heard of NADS hair waxing products.............


----------



## bundybear (Aug 15, 2008)

not sure what the big hype is all about.....
I found a bigffot myself a while back...........even married it.......but she was too hard to maintain so got rid of her!............all that brushing you need to do.....


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 15, 2008)

bundy that was a bear ...........fool .................growl growl rahhhhhhhhh and the back scratching on the doorways.....


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 15, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> It's today!! YAY  10 bucks says the esky falls off the barge and the contents eaten by the shark we'll be chasing around for the next few years  (I hope not though )



Technically in Americaland it's still yesterday afternoon.


----------



## bundybear (Aug 15, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> bundy that was a bear ...........fool .................growl growl rahhhhhhhhh and the back scratching on the doorways.....


 
she was no bear......


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Aug 15, 2008)

National Geographic would be a credible source....National Enquirer was it?????? Dubious to say the least.


----------



## ad (Aug 15, 2008)

So, are the results in?
Why do they always have dodgy out of focus pics, surely in todays digital age even a camera phone could have taken a clearer pic,


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

ad said:


> So, are the results in?
> Why do they always have dodgy out of focus pics, surely in todays digital age even a camera phone could have taken a clearer pic,



Surely you realise you're not being naive enough to fit into modern society! Shame on you!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's some proof!  Notice the science coat he's wearing!! Must be real!


----------



## Veredus (Aug 15, 2008)

So I guess humans didn't evolve in Africa afterall, hell, it makes perfect sense that it is America that we all really hail from, it is the greatest country on Earth  :lol:


----------



## stary boy (Aug 15, 2008)

big foot... white man been raped by a moose produced this creatureThe Story :white man was hunting for the moose and to attract him he would do the mooses mating call which sounds like this (MMEERRRRHURT) then the big daddy moose heard this and came running and the hunter was meant to shoot the moose but his gun jammed leaving the moose alive to ravage the white man creating big foot.this is a true story told by my canadian loser that i am so not with


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

Haha! I love the comical skull and the way they replaced the complex wrist and hand bones with one large plate! :lol: That's one anatomically bizarre pelvis too! :lol: Look at the giant wrist attachments on the single forearm bones! :lol: I wouldn't even know what name to give them! :lol: Where did you find that one? Was it on a comedy show or was it an extremely low-effort attempt at a hoax?


----------



## ad (Aug 15, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Haha! I love the comical skull and the way they replaced the complex wrist and hand bones with one large plate! :lol: That's one anatomically bizarre pelvis too! :lol: Look at the giant wrist attachments on the single forearm bones! :lol: I wouldn't even know what name to give them! :lol: Where did you find that one? Was it on a comedy show or was it an extremely low-effort attempt at a hoax?



Yep very funny, the pith helmet does give it some credibility though.
What 'bone' is he measuring? lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 15, 2008)

why is he measuring its ....


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

ad said:


> Yep very funny, the pith helmet does give it some credibility though.
> What 'bone' is he measuring? lol



Hah! I didn't even notice that! Obviously from a comedy thing rather than a very low-effort hoax attempt 


Oh wow! I have to swallow my words though! The results for the Big Foot remains just came in! They're real! :shock: DNA tests reveal beyond doubt that they are authentic! They're primate, but not of any known species, despite showing clear similarities to humans and some little-known apes from South America! :shock:

Oh wow! Reading on, the US government has been forced to admit that they've known about them all along and were covering it up! They've just revealed another of their secrets! My goodness! Check these pictures out! :shock: It was dragged up by a government owned deep sea trawler soon after the tsunami a couple of years ago! :shock:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 15, 2008)

cant see the pics?


----------



## bundybear (Aug 15, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> cant see the pics?


 
ryan, right click on the red x, click 'properties'
copy the URL address from the "propertie" box
paste URL address into web address bar, hit enter.........hey presto! picture!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

Are the pictures working for you, bundy? They're showing up for me.


----------



## method (Aug 15, 2008)

Cant see them either


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 15, 2008)

*Same i cant see them to.*


----------



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

see who ?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay okay, hopefully it'll work now.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 15, 2008)

*Man that thing is freaky. It's like some alien mermaid thing.*


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *Man that thing is freaky. It's like some alien mermaid thing.*



Pretty amazing, huh? After discovering that Big Foot is actually real and has been living in North America for so long without evidence, it's not that amazing to discover that there are crazy things living deep in the depths of the oceans. The government isn't yet releasing whether the mermaid is an aquatic primate or a lower vertebrate which has evolved to have remarkable similarities to primates. They say they're preparing an official statement which they'll release early next week. Pretty amazing stuff! I wonder why they kept it hidden for so long!


----------



## Stewydead (Aug 15, 2008)

didnt they find him ages ago


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Pretty amazing, huh? After discovering that Big Foot is actually real and has been living in North America for so long without evidence, it's not that amazing to discover that there are crazy things living deep in the depths of the oceans. The government isn't yet releasing whether the mermaid is an aquatic primate or a lower vertebrate which has evolved to have remarkable similarities to primates. They say they're preparing an official statement which they'll release early next week. Pretty amazing stuff! I wonder why they kept it hidden for so long!


 
link to where your getting all this info?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.whitehouse.gov/government/


----------



## bundybear (Aug 15, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> http://www.govspot.com/news/government.htm


 
i'd take what you read on this site with a grain of salt
it doesn't look like an official goverment site...........the google ads sort of give that away


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually got the pictures from snopes *shrug* C'mon, hush!


----------



## ad (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.macmep.ru/ebay.htm

Get yours today! 
Link credit goes to Duke.


----------



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

Stewydead said:


> didnt they find him ages ago


 thats my dad hey dad how are u


----------



## MDPython (Aug 15, 2008)

:lol:.......LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 15, 2008)

how long till we find out its another fake?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 15, 2008)

don't know if anyone else has said this or not but..

"Professional bigfoot Hunters".. 

How do you make a living out of hunting something that is supposedly a myth. Who on earth is paying them? Isn't that the definition of Professional being paid to do something.

they must be very good con-artists if they are being paid.


----------



## ad (Aug 15, 2008)

Jackrabbit said:


> don't know if anyone else has said this or not but..
> 
> "Professional bigfoot Hunters"..
> 
> ...



Mate, from what I read of it they take gullible septics on bushwalks hunting bigfoot.
They are probably making a fortune!
This little escapade is just a little business boost.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting...and very sad about hearing nothing may I add 

Plenty of Sasquatch living around Ringwood! I've seen them out the front of the nightclub there! Makes me an authority on the matter I feel


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 15, 2008)

any news on the D.N.A Test?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 15, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I'm still waiting...and very sad about hearing nothing may I add
> 
> Plenty of Sasquatch living around Ringwood! I've seen them out the front of the nightclub there! Makes me an authority on the matter I feel


 
dont worry about not hearing anything yet, they are 16 hours behind, wait till 4 in the monring, then we will hear what happened!! well 5... they actually have to have the meeting first.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 15, 2008)

The slim chance this could be authentic though, do you really think they would release the results and confirm this to the public?

Could be bad either way - it can prove some 'myths' like this really can be real and the skeptics can go eat their ****, but at the same time would probably cause a rush of mad people going out and trying to hunt the poor things down.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Shame on you skeptics, without yeti fur how could the Sydney GTP population stay warm enough during the winter?


----------



## Australis (Aug 15, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> Shame on you skeptics, without yeti fur how could the Sydney GTP population stay warm enough during the winter?



The virgin marry occasionally makes an appearance in Sydney - she warms their reptilian souls 
and provides a garden of eden to shield them from the sinners -


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh ye of little faith!



















Now someone pass me that crack pipe please :shock:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 16, 2008)

we know yet?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 16, 2008)

_Initial DNA test evidence allegedly provided three results, the first indicating a human, the second being inconclusive and a third taken from the creature's guts was thought to be from a possum.
_Sounds a bit dodgy_
_


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 16, 2008)

just read the news, definately a hoax, wont even let people see the body and the dna sounds like they just got some from 3 animals and mixed it or something


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 16, 2008)

Starting to come out now that Tom Biscardi is in fact a Las Vegas promoter and scam artist. In 2005 he claimed to have a bigfoot body and for a measley fee of $60 you could watch the capture and unvieling on pay per view.
Suckers


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Aug 16, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> _Initial DNA test evidence allegedly provided three results, the first indicating a human, the second being inconclusive and a third taken from the creature's guts was thought to be from a possum.
> _Sounds a bit dodgy_
> _



So pretty much they killed some poor bloke and stuck possum all over him?


----------



## Dragontamer (Aug 16, 2008)

or perhaps it was a hariy human who just dined on possum but died from an inconclusive substance...


----------



## sockbat (Aug 16, 2008)

Nahhh looks like a gorilla suit with entrails attached


----------



## NSavage (Aug 16, 2008)

Seems that TheHorrorDome.Com found the same bigfoot sometime ago and made a costume out of it lol . The following is copied directly from their site:


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*




*[/SIZE][/FONT]​


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Contact us:*[/SIZE][/FONT]


*[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][email protected] [/FONT][/SIZE]*


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Phone: (516) 238-5108[/SIZE][/FONT]*​
​


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Use our ORDER FORM to fax your orders in to us.[/SIZE][/FONT]*​


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Fax: (516) 883-2151[/SIZE][/FONT]*​

​

​








*[SIZE=+1]DELUXE SASQUATCH COSTUME[/SIZE]* - NT009

Long thought of as folk lore, the Sasquatch Creature is now known to exist. The pictures shown here prove Sasquatch is no myth. Just how long he has lived is unclear. Some claim he's been around for centuries, while scientists state he's no older than 50. No matter his age, the destructive force of Big Foot is clear. The last time he roamed these parts he left the mountainous area and wiped out many villages. Naturally, all residents in the area expressed concern about the latest sighting.
*Costume comes complete with a Deluxe Over Sized Mask with helmet that allows the user to gain an extra 12 inches in height by looking out of the neck. The costume also comes with Hand/Arm Extenders, Sasquatch Feet, Muscle suit padding and Sasquatch Costume with attached latex chest piece.*​Now heres the picture of the "body" in the freezer:






You be the judge lol...


----------



## Noongato (Aug 16, 2008)

Are there any official websites confirming its a hoax?


----------



## NSavage (Aug 16, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of but i think the evidence posted above says it all....:lol:


----------



## missllama (Aug 16, 2008)

ok i feel like an idiot right now sdaji was that thing real!!!???
and was that link to the ebay item of that sea thing a hoax page or was that legit and did people really bid on it?!
the gov would have taken the animal for testing if it was real yea?


----------



## tricky6 (Aug 16, 2008)

*nessie*

Thats nothing I've got the Loch Ness monster in my bath tub!!!! Honest !!!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 16, 2008)

bummer i got a lil excited.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> just read the news, definately a hoax, wont even let people see the body and the dna sounds like they just got some from 3 animals and mixed it or something


 
It it was real they wouldnt have the body on display anyway, it would be kept in some lab in pristine conditions to do further studies.

But if it WAS real, did they consider the dna might be so close to human that its indistinguishable, hence the human dna? Like what is the chimpanzee, close to 99%, so I daresay if these animals are real, they are going to be darn similar.

Did they also the consider the possum dna could have been a last mean before it died?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 16, 2008)

I wished I lived out there, nothing I'd like better than running around the forest in a gorilla outfit.....oh that and maybe a bulletproof jacket 

This article is inspirational!! hehe http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/m...t-almost-made-me-lose-my-baby-66331-21535147/


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSN1544880720080815

PALO ALTO, California (Reuters) - Bigfoot remains as elusive as ever.
Results from tests on genetic material from alleged remains of one of the mythical half-ape and half-human creatures, made public at a news conference on Friday held after the claimed discovery swept the Internet, failed to prove its existence.
Its spread was fueled by a photograph of a hairy heap, bearing a close resemblance to a shaggy full-body gorilla costume, stuffed into a container resembling a refrigerator.
One of the two samples of DNA said to prove the existence of the Bigfoot came from a human and the other was 96 percent from an opossum, according to Curt Nelson, a scientist at the University of Minnesota who performed the DNA analysis.
Bigfoot creatures are said to live in the forests of the U.S. Pacific Northwest. An opossum is a marsupial about the size of a house cat.
Results of the DNA tests were revealed in an e-mail from Nelson and distributed at the Palo Alto, California, news conference held by Tom Biscardi, host of a weekly online radio show about the Bigfoot.
Also present were Matthew Whitton and Rick Dyer, the two who say they discovered the Bigfoot corpse while hiking in the woods of northern Georgia. They also are co-owners of a company that offers Bigfoot merchandise.
Despite the dubious photo and the commercial interests of the alleged discoverers, the Bigfoot claim drew interest from Australia to Europe and even The New York Times.
Biscardi said the DNA samples may not have been taken correctly and may have been contaminated, and that he would proceed with an autopsy of the alleged Bigfoot remains, currently in a freezer at an undisclosed location.
(Reporting by Clare Baldwin in Palo Alto; writing by Jim Christie; editing by Mary Milliken and Peter Henderson)



> Fraud, turns out its a halloween costume with animal entrails on it. Mr. Tom is also a known hoaxer.


How good are you sockbat ?


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 17, 2008)

No wonder the petlink scams continue, there is a sucker born every minute


----------



## sockbat (Aug 17, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Are there any official websites confirming its a hoax?


 DNA came back as human and opossum,


----------



## wicked reptiles (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought it looked suss


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 18, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> ok i feel like an idiot right now sdaji was that thing real!!!???



No, it isn't real. As I said, I got the pictures from snopes.


----------



## Veredus (Aug 19, 2008)

sockbat said:


> DNA came back as human and opossum,


 
So bigfoot is the result of a mating between a human and an opossum? :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 19, 2008)

Not reading the whole thread...but did anybody realise that the people who allegedly found bigfoot, are also co-owners in an online bigfoot merchandise store?

Duh. Best cheap advertising!


----------



## m.punja (Aug 20, 2008)

i thought moose had gone fishing with my dad when i first saw the picture


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 20, 2008)

lmao.....


----------



## jessb (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/bi...id40753bvideoba/2008/08/20/1218911768376.html

Bigfoot found to be a hoax - Why am I not surprised!!!


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 20, 2008)

turns out to be a rubber suit.


bugger i was hoping they would release licensing information an a care sheet


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: I'm gutted! Fake indeed! Geeeesh!


Oh well, hopefully Nessie turns up over the next few weeks and adds some further excitement


----------

